# El Paso Christmas Weekend Snowstorm



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry I've not dropped by since our month-long voyage to the South Pacific in October-November.

Here are some sample shots from Monday's blog on El Paso's Christmas weekend snowstorm:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And here are some Fun Photo Friday favorites from that snowstorm:


----------



## MelodieRochelle (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful scenery! I've always wanted to see such mountains with my own eyes!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You should visit the Rockies, then. You're not _that_ far away from Minnesota.


----------



## MelodieRochelle (Jan 4, 2016)

I do plan to when the summer time comes. I'm originally from Iowa and moved up here only a few months ago and still settling in. I'm very used to the plain flat lands and corn that Iowa offered and where I am in Minnesota there are no bigger hills here either sadly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, quite a ways south.  Unfortunately, we get these regularly in Oklahoma. 

I was on vacation in Arizona when a snowstorm hit unexpectedly, and missed the chance to photograph Saguaro national Park in the snow. I have never forgiven myself!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Saguaro National Park (used to live in Tucson).  That would have been lovely in the snow.


----------

